# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Barmby went Aquarama 2013

## barmby

Here you go:

----------


## barmby

More and here you go:
























Shrimp Specialist from Japan!

----------


## barmby

More more and here you go:
















Congratulations to Shadow and Sim










Shrimp folks


I like this type of rack

----------


## barmby

More more more, here you go:


Great bargain at the books booth. Big ADA book at $50.00 !!










Like in the motor show

----------


## barmby

More, more, more, more & here they are:






































New Product

----------


## barmby

Last but not least:






Nothing beats flipping the book though we always have the internet




This will increase your stress level if you install this : )











That's it. Say thanks if you like it : )

BTW, there are so much more if you are into it... : )

----------


## mt09

Nice pictured..wonder is there any promo for Ada lookalike cabinet and tank?

----------


## stormhawk

Nice one Barmby, thanks for sharing. A lot to look forward to when I drop by tomorrow.  :Smile: 

That Betta rack truly looks great. Good find, I must take my own shots when I'm there so I can keep the design for a later project.

----------


## ken1971

Thanks for sharing.

Will go down and visit in the afternoon.

Ken

----------


## Merviso

Thanks Barmby! Photo very nicely taken....  :Wink:

----------


## Trichopsis

Great photos! It was my first time at Aquarama and you've really captured many of the highlights that I saw.

----------


## sammajor

Well done Barney. I should have save my 7 bucks.

----------


## limz_777

any pics of the gex booth ?

----------


## stormhawk

There was no GEX booth this round. I could not find the booth with the Seneye stuff though.

----------


## hencpu

Nice photos. Nice event too, I went on saturday 1pm. 

Anyway I've seen some BTS photos from this show. I imagine organizing & transporting all the tanks & fish is a logistical nightmare.  :Knockout: 
http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=510924

----------


## nicholasliao

I was actually quite disappointed with the event. I expected more. I didn't get to buy any cory's or shrimps.  :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

> There was no GEX booth this round. I could not find the booth with the Seneye stuff though.


it was by reef systems.
the promotion was free upgrade of the monitoring software from home to reef. (which includes par,lux).

the hardware should be same.
if you need a scan of the page, whatsapp me tonight or better if i posted?

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## Shadow

Nice device, I tested mine last night. Clever design, I might be wrong but I think the whole thing is basically a light sensor. How they can tell ph and Ammonia is by using slide that you need to soak with water for 1 hr (freshwater) or 2 hrs (marine). My guess this slide color will change depending on the pH or ammonia level. The sensor just read the color. No calibration required but need to replace the slide every month.

I don't really care about the ph or ammonia, I bough it because it is the cheapest PAR meter in the market today. S$149 Seneye compare to USD$334.99 (apogee APG-MQ-200). However I cannot say about the accuracy, nothing to compare it with  :Opps: .

I did couple of quick measurements on my 2ft tank last night, surprise-surprise, PAR drop drastically between surface (still under water) and bottom. The tank is about 36cm deep, minus the soil and water level probably left about 30 cm distance between water surface and bottom . I measured 300 at top and only 50 at the bottom, of course there is some plant that might block some of the light.

Will try more fun thing when I have the time  :Laughing:

----------


## alanng

Thanks Barmby for the clear pictures!

----------


## felix_fx2

Shadow, you know....
i mis-heard you, i thought buy 1 get 1 free.  :Smug:  it's buy home, get sensor program upgrade. 

But i do remember, the ph part need to change or something. Vague memory of one member keep talking about this product last year, saying he want to buy for his tank (of course he never did haha).
So can i T-loan to test my LED vs T5 :P.

----------


## alvinchan80

Great photos Barmby....

And... 'Ahem'... Cannot remove that photo? Hahahahahaha... (You know which I saying....)

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow, you know....
> i mis-heard you, i thought buy 1 get 1 free.  it's buy home, get sensor program upgrade. 
> 
> But i do remember, the ph part need to change or something. Vague memory of one member keep talking about this product last year, saying he want to buy for his tank (of course he never did haha).
> So can i T-loan to test my LED vs T5 :P.


Sure no problem. SEcond day of playing with the device, I start noticing some problem. Mainly on the device capability. For example the pH range I was told by the customer support can only measure 6.4 - 7.45. In planted tank with ADA Aquasoil, we are talking about 6 - 6.2  :Opps: 

The same for temperature the device able to measure 25-28C but in planted tank, plants can survive 30 degree C without problem. There are even some plant species which are able to survive higher at temperature range  :Opps: .

The one that I most interested in, PAR meter range 60-1000, but when I measure my low tech tank PAR is only 20 at the bottom of the tank. Does it mean the measured 20 is not accurate since the device minimum only able to measure 60?  :Opps:  I'm still waiting for their reply, the customer support is great, they normally reply me within a day.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Sure no problem. SEcond day of playing with the device, I start noticing some problem. Mainly on the device capability. For example the pH range I was told by the customer support can only measure 6.4 - 7.45. In planted tank with ADA Aquasoil, we are talking about 6 - 6.2 
> 
> The same for temperature the device able to measure 25-28C but in planted tank, plants can survive 30 degree C without problem. There are even some plant species which are able to survive higher at temperature range .
> 
> The one that I most interested in, PAR meter range 60-1000, but when I measure my low tech tank PAR is only 20 at the bottom of the tank. Does it mean the measured 20 is not accurate since the device minimum only able to measure 60?  I'm still waiting for their reply, the customer support is great, they normally reply me within a day.


I only need once a year also haha. Maybe can measure 0-1000 for par. I am also keep to test on LED set i bought recently for testing.

----------

